# The stress of moving horses



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right board. Sorry if it isn't. Just needed to vent:-|
I'm so stressed about my pony right now. I've been wanting to move her for a while, and now probably isn't the best time considering the economy and such. These are my reasons for moving her:


she is almost 2 hours away atm, and I see her sometimes only bi-weekly
the barn owner is going through cancer treatments right now and is also low on funds, so the barn hasn't really been kept well
there are no farriers availilble in that area accept for some [email protected]$$ who trimmed my friends horses feet too short and has no clue how to discapline. Most of their horses havn't been trimmed in 6 months:shock:
she is not an easy keeper. She gains weight on air and needs to be ridden atleast 3 times a week or she turns into a retard
I am really stressed out right now and just need my girl with me more often. I feel like I'm the only one of my kind and though my friends are nice, I really prefer horses over humans any day
this new barn has nicer, cleaner paddocks and hay, and indoor and groomed trails


there is no indoor arena at our current barn and snow piles up to about 4 feet by january, so no winter riding (winter lasts about 5 months btw)
And these are the reasons not to:


Board at this new place will be about $100, and we probably could get by but it would be hard.
I LOVE that town, I practically grew up in that little town and dread the one I'm currently in and would move pony to
again, the barn owner (also my second grandmother) is going through a really hard time and I don't want to stress her out


I spend every summer up there with my grandparents (thats why we go up there) and it would kill them if I couldn't spend my last 2 summers with them
I would feel horrible for just moving her.. the guy I board with pretty much gave me this horse and has done so much for my family. He has also known my grandfather since they were kids so we are pretty close.
Now I would probably move her back there when I am older, as I plan on living up there so she would only be down here for about 3 years. I am just so confused with everything, I know I will not be able to make the move until next fall but I worry about her every day. I am also afraid that she would get stressed out and die because she has lived there her whole life. Sorry for the novel, I just needed to vent:-(


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

This is a hard situation because you obviously want your baby closer, but you don't want to upset your grandmother. Maybe you should talk to her about it? Just explain that you need to ride her more often and see what your grandmother thinks. 

And your horse won't stress out and die from being moved. ;P


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

dont worry, your horse wont stress out and die  i would move her, i love having my horse close, jsut ike you, i would rather a horses company over any persons... or at least horse people! XD if you do move her: update us on how it goes!!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys! I think I will do it after next summer, if I can afford to. This will be my second last summer in high school, so I want to enjoy this one up there, and then next summer I can find a job near my house and prepare for university. And I could still visit for a few weeks, and maybe have a friend ride her while I'm up north. I also enjoy a horses company over humans ANY DAY.


----------

